# Clamps for T-slots



## ksor (Sep 10, 2013)

A nice Little project for a rainy day http://kelds.weebly.com/klamper-til-t-spor.html

:jester:


----------



## donthack (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks like a great project!  Just made the T-nuts for my rotory.  These will make some nice accessouries.


----------



## metalmole (Oct 4, 2013)

Good idea, did you find other interesting stuff on that site ?? What language is that ??


----------



## davidh (Oct 4, 2013)

danish


----------



## ksor (Oct 4, 2013)

metalmole said:


> Good idea, did you find other interesting stuff on that site ?? What language is that ??



You CAN Google-translate it by using the combobox to the right just under the menu !

Lately the translation has been terrible but yesterday it seems like they have fixied it Again !

Normaly I have a lot of Pictures and with the Google translation you should be able to find out what I'm doing and how - or else just contact me !

:roflmao:


----------



## DMS (Oct 4, 2013)

Can you describe the use of these? It seems like they are being used like machinist jacks (to support work from below)? Nice job in any case. I also agree that having these "little projects" completed, even when they take time from the larger project, generally make life in the shop more enjoyable.


----------



## ksor (Oct 4, 2013)

DMS said:


> Can you describe the use of these? It seems like they are being used like machinist jacks (to support work from below)? Nice job in any case. I also agree that having these "little projects" completed, even when they take time from the larger project, generally make life in the shop more enjoyable.



:thinking::thinking::thinking:
Why do you say "support from below" ... in the FIRST Picture - OK, the object to hold is missing, but WILL be placed to the LEFT of the long bolt with some more washers :whiteflag::whiteflag:

I will collect some "long bolts" of different length AND then flat Peace should ALSO be a Little longer til the left - but I have made these differet Peaces - see the last Picture.

Hope you can see the idea.)


----------



## DMS (Oct 4, 2013)

Ok, so the piece to be clamped goes under the head of the shorter hex bolt?


----------



## ksor (Oct 4, 2013)

DMS said:


> Ok, so the piece to be clamped goes under the head of the shorter hex bolt?



No, under the flat Peace left of the long bolt - but the long bolt is way TOO long in the Picture - and the flat Peace should have a lip more to the left ... as the one in the last picture)


----------



## awander (Oct 4, 2013)

These work just like step-block clamps-the short bolt is used to adjust the height of clamp bar, and the work goes underneath the long end of the clamp bar,

As stated, different length bolts to go thru the clamp bar into the tee-nut will be needed. Or the long bolts could be replaced by studs and nuts.


----------



## ksor (Oct 4, 2013)

awander said:


> These work just like step-block clamps-the short bolt is used to adjust the height of clamp bar, and the work goes underneath the long end of the clamp bar,
> 
> As stated, different length bolts to go thru the clamp bar into the tee-nut will be needed. Or the long bolts could be replaced by studs and nuts.



Yeah, that's it - no more, no less ! 

:roflmao:


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 5, 2013)

Kor,
I really liked the finish you achieved on the parts as well as the style of T-nuts you are making.  That should distribute the force of securing the part over a larger area and reduce the wear and tear on the slots themselves.  I think I may make a longer design and include two or even three threaded holes to create more flexibility too.  Thanks for the idea.

Bob


----------



## ksor (Oct 5, 2013)

Rbeckett said:


> Kor,
> I really liked the finish you achieved on the parts as well as the style of T-nuts you are making.  That should distribute the force of securing the part over a larger area and reduce the wear and tear on the slots themselves.  I think I may make a longer design and include two or even three threaded holes to create more flexibility too.  Thanks for the idea.
> 
> Bob



Often you don't take the time to make these Things and a day when you need them ... they are not there !

So, that's the kind of project for a rainy day !

 ... and there is lot of these small "rainy days Projects", but too few rainy days.

:roflmao:
Oh, I love this Smiley ! 
- a real Loonitic ( .. is that correct spelling ?) !


----------

